# A Sassy Close-up



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was playing with my photo program today trying out some of the frames. Just thought I would share this one.

[attachment=7512:attachment]


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

*Sigh*............................


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a gorgeous face!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww, heaven


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sassy is beautiful!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sassy is such a pretty girl!







I don't know how you keep the hair on her face looking so perfect!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

There once was a maltie named Sassie
Whose beauty and grace were quite classy
I wanted to mate, but I think I'm too late
Since the vet did that work on my chassis.

Wubs
Sammie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> There once was a maltie named Sassie
> Whose beauty and grace were quite classy
> I wanted to mate, but I think I'm too late
> Since the vet did that work on my chassis.
> ...



























































p.s. Sassy's closeup is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, Sassy's coat is simply gorgeous. What a beautiful girl she is.
I can't wait for Cosy's to grow.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sassygirl, you is boooooooteefull!! my momster bets that you get to eat your food thru a toob. i dont know what that means, but she says it means that you nebber ebber make "messy face" after dinner. i bet dat's not twue! you hab crooked wibbons sometimes! 

i would send you a "bff" bracelet but it would pwobly mat your pwetty hair!!! 

you awe my pwettiest fwiend!!!








love'n'peanutbutter,
da buttercupper


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

That Sassy is one GORGEOUS baby!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sassy is a beauty. I love Sammie's poem... that is hysterical!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> There once was a maltie named Sassie
> Whose beauty and grace were quite classy
> I wanted to mate, but I think I'm too late
> Since the vet did that work on my chassis.
> ...



































Sassy - you're just beautiful. Beautiful, beautiful. I could look at you all day - I'm jealous of your mommie! (Don't tell Bonnie I said that!







)


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Now that face deserves to be framed forever







infact i think it should be on a Broadway Billboard.



Sassy words could never describe your beauty.







Sigh hhhhhhhh!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just wanna squeeze her nose







. sometimes I do that to sparkey and he sneeze a few hundred times


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Beautiful.......


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

B-E-A-U-tiful:wub: . I love sassy she is so elegant.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pat,
I have to tell you the honest truth...Sassy is just beautiful in every way..
She is one of my favorites here. I know how proud you are of her, I would be too.
She is a lil angel...

All The Best,
Andrea~[attachment=7517:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - I love seeing her beautiful face close up . Sassy is astoundingly lovely , her coat is PERFECT !!!!Sarah


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a little beauty


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sassy is beautiful and I love her eyes


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mommy: Matilda little Sassy is your role model, next time mommy tries to groom you, you need to be a good girl and not run from mommy, don't you want to look like Miss Sassy one day?
Matilda: Mommy would you be happy with Miss Sassy's picture, Me don't wanna be good and stay still, me wuvs to have you pull your hair out then you look like you's need to be groomed, not me.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

She's so beautiful. I like seeing a closeup of her beauty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Mommy: Matilda little Sassy is your role model, next time mommy tries to groom you, you need to be a good girl and not run from mommy, don't you want to look like Miss Sassy one day?
> Matilda: Mommy would you be happy with Miss Sassy's picture, Me don't wanna be good and stay still, me wuvs to have you pull your hair out then you look like you's need to be groomed, not me.
> 
> 
> ...


Matilda you better be a good girl while mommy is grooming you.................you want your topknot to grow don't you? It can't grow if your mommy pulls it out...............ouch!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just one word Pat........WOW!














You have a right to be so proud. It must be a lot of work to keep her looking like that!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Pat,

That is an absolutely gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is beautiful as always.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Pat, Sassy is such a beautiful girl. I only hope that Olivia developes a portion of that charisma.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good thing you have not been able to teach Sassy to read. That little girl would have a big head!
She is just as beautiful as ever.

Does her beard ever start to curl up. If so what do you do about it?

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap she's beautiful!! I loooove her face. It's just sooo... perfect. And d*mn your total lack of tearstaining!! *is jealous*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sassy is stunning.
How funny was that poem?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Sassy is gorgeous!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Good thing you have not been able to teach Sassy to read. That little girl would have a big head!
> She is just as beautiful as ever.
> 
> Does her beard ever start to curl up. If so what do you do about it?
> ...



Deborah,







she is prissy enough without having the big head







Sassy's coat is actually turning up on the floor about 2-3 inches at the present time. Is that what you mean? I trim her back to floor length when this happens. Her actual beard drags too, but her mustache never make it that long. Between her breaking it off dragging it on the floor and me breaking it grooming her. I don't wrap her hair so she gets some breakage. But her coat is pretty heavy and silky. So it grows pretty quickly.
~Pat



> Holy crap she's beautiful!! I loooove her face. It's just sooo... perfect. And d*mn your total lack of tearstaining!! *is jealous*[/B]


Thank you for the compliment. As for the tear staining, Sassy is 3.5 years old so luckily we don't have to worry about tear staining any more; however, when she was a pup and teething we had our share. Once she was over the stress of teething she out grew the staining. 
~Pat


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have missed seeing Sassy's pictures - she is so _gorgeous_.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice close-up of her







She is so cute


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

wow Sassy is such a pretty girl..just beautiful


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is totally stunning.







WOW


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

She's the most beautiful dog


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat,

I knew her hair got to the floor. Never thought the beard would too. What I am talking about is Rylee's beard will flip up like hairdos of the 70's. Her mustache is as long as her beard. Kind of hard to tell the difference.

Poor Rylee is really mad at me now. I have had to do a ton of grooming on her because as usual at the end of the school year I let things go. I still need to do her pads and nails but that is a two person job.

She isn't as pretty as Sassy but I am pleased with her looks.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sassy is one of the most beautiful pups around. 
Pat, if you have told before I don't remember, but where did you find your gorgeous Sassy?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sassy is pure perfection.







But honestly, there are soooooooooo many that are gorgeous on this web-site. I am in love with all of them.

Lynda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Pat,
> 
> I knew her hair got to the floor. Never thought the beard would too. What I am talking about is Rylee's beard will flip up like hairdos of the 70's. Her mustache is as long as her beard. Kind of hard to tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Deborah, your Rylee is gorgeous. As for the flippy hairstyle I don't have any suggestions unless you just try turning it the opposite direction when you blow dry her.



> Sassy is one of the most beautiful pups around.
> Pat, if you have told before I don't remember, but where did you find your gorgeous Sassy?[/B]


Thank you for the sweet compliment. Sassy came from a now retired show breeder in Central Florida. Nancy Black of Nanack Maltese. Nancy and her friend Barbara Osborne are friends with Jodi Eckhardt and Joyce Watkins. Jodi handled Nancy's show dogs for her. Anyway..............that is where my pretty baby came from. I can't believe Sassy is now 3.5 years old. Seems like only last week I brought her home. But it has been over 3 yrs....


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sassy is always so pretty. I swear she needs to be in the movies!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

A picture of perfection!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is sooooo precious









You are getting pretty good with the pics Pat


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

What else can you say but WOW and as for the poem











































Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK Pat I am melting. Thank you so much.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> There once was a maltie named Sassie
> Whose beauty and grace were quite classy
> I wanted to mate, but I think I'm too late
> Since the vet did that work on my chassis.
> ...
























Ha,ha!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Pure Perfection.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

THAT is NOT a dog...... that is pure heaven

























she is just so beautiful Pat. Congratulations. I know you work very very hard to keep Sassy is such a beautiful condition.


















She is a credit to you.





Dede and Chloe - who is very jealous of sassy's lovely coat (cos mine is so thin) from down under


----------

